
Introducing the Rendering Frames Timeline - robin_reala
https://www.webkit.org/blog/3996/introducing-the-rendering-frames-timeline/
======
nulltype
Any chance this will show up in Chrome, or are those projects totally
unrelated now?

------
itsbits
what exactly is a frame here? each of those bars?

~~~
m12k
From the article:

> Each frame in the timeline represents a single cycle of the browser’s event
> processing loop, broken down into the tasks that executed during that time

